# White GSD at the Nationals - Video



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotdog99

Great job Mary and Heidi!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That was very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very cute, but that was not a white GSD!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

The one that comes up is not the white shep, but it is on the menu to the right of the screen. I was confused too.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL!
My first tought was " a bit small and a bit brown for a White GSD" too


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here are the direct links:

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotdog99#p/a/u/1/mVyrLNpkhFY

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotdog99#p/a/u/2/zT1e_qqGFs8


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What me? Make a mistake? 

Glad you all figured it out though. I was CLOSE!!!


----------

